# One bedroom lock-out ?



## FlyerBobcat (Dec 10, 2008)

Can someone help me understand this lock-out concept.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200283983870

The listing states:
================================================
 ...has one bedroom plus foldout couch in living room and two baths. Lock-out privileges enable you to turn one week into two by dividing the full villa into two separate (locked off) accommodations
================================================

I understand locking off a two bedroom.... but what does a one-bedroom lock off to?   (I think that the work "studio" might come into play on an answer....       but we'll see.)   Thanks!


----------



## DKPerky (Dec 10, 2008)

*Wait a second*

Hey,  I looked at that posting and want to warn you that they yearly fee is NOT 1300.  It is more like 1600 so FYI.

The lock off means that your one bedroom can be "cut in half".  So instead of one week in your suite you can have two weeks with one being in one half of the suite and another in the other half.  Or, one week in one half and the other half deposited for trade.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 10, 2008)

I said to myself it must be Kauai and that what it was. 

the Marriott Kauai beach club is a converted hotel. So their one bedroom units let you lockoff to basically a hotel room. In fact, they may be a hotel room in the hotel part of the complex. PLUS, II will only accept the full one bedroom for trade, II will not accept these lockoffs for trade.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Dec 10, 2008)

Marriott's Kauai Beach Club has 1BR villas with a "lockoffable" connecting door between the living room and bedroom. Because this is a converted hotel, the living room and bedroom each have a full bathroom.

An owner can choose to occupy the villa for one week as a 1BR, or the owner can pay the lockoff fee and occupy the two halves during different weeks --  such as two consecutive weeks for a 2-week stay in Kauai. It means moving after one week, and it means sleeping on the sleeper sofa for one of those weeks.

The eBay ad seems unclear on how to use the lockoff to trade into II.

My understanding is that a Kauai Beach Club owner can deposit the full 1BR (and should get an "AC" bonus week).

Or the owner can pay the lockoff fee to occupy the living room (sofabad) side and deposit the studio (real bedroom) side (but should then not expect an "AC" bonus week) *but I could be wrong about this*. I don't think it's possible to deposit the living room (sofabad) side with II, *but I could be wrong about this*.

There is a link to the floor plan on the eBay ad.

There's another statement that's misleading: "As a Platinum member, you are able to use your week at any available Marriott, including their international locations, or for an additional fee, use your week at any available Interval International resort."

Being a platinum owner at Marriott's Kauai Beach Club does not provide the ability to book at any MVCI resort worldwide directly with Marriott.


----------



## thinze3 (Dec 10, 2008)

These 1BR lock-off Kauai values may fall to zero - IMHO. They are way too plentiful and easy to trade into to justify paying the very high fees that go along with ownership.

Terry


----------



## ondeadlin (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't know if it'll be zero, but I sure wouldn't touch it for $5k.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Dec 10, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the information on these one BR lock-outs...


----------



## Davey54321 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Marriotts Kauai Beach Club - 1 bedroom 1 bath unit (real SIZE)???*

Does tanyone know if the 1 bedroom 1 bathroom units at this resort (Marriott's Kauai Beach Club) really sleep 4 privately? We just got confirmed into this resort for next August (for this size unit) and the floor plan doesn't seem big enough; is there a seperate Living room area with a sleep couch or murphy bed and is it comfortable? 

The resort looks great and I heard about the renovations (including those to the kitchenettes) which should be completed by then, so I'm sure it will be OK (just us and our 8 year old daughter) but it looked more like a studio lockoff from the floorplan than a real 1 bedroom unit with a seperate living room????


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Dec 26, 2008)

Davey54321 said:


> Does anyone know if the 1 bedroom 1 bathroom units at this resort (Marriott's Kauai Beach Club) really sleep 4 privately? We just got confirmed.....



I'm not sure if this will help or not, but as previously stated, the ebay link at the top of this thread has 5 pictures near the botton -- one being the floor plan. 

But I don't see how 1/2 of that unit (which would contain 1 bath room) sleeps four privately.


----------



## Davey54321 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Has anyone stayed in the 1 bedroom 1 bath exchange at this resort?*

We don't know that this is a lockoff of the 1 bedroom 2 bath unit - when we received this exchange it said that it slept 4 privately.The MVC website does have 1 bed, 1 bath units available as well as 1 bed 2 bath units, but we were concerned by the floorplans listed there (inconclusive) and called the Marriott desk at II. The rep indicated that the unit we reserved did sleep 4 privately, in a seperate bedroom and living room but it would be great to get confirmation from someone here on TUG too.


----------



## thinze3 (Dec 27, 2008)

Davey54321 said:


> We don't know that this is a lockoff of the 1 bedroom 2 bath unit - when we received this exchange it said that it slept 4 privately.The MVC website does have 1 bed, 1 bath units available as well as 1 bed 2 bath units, but we were concerned by the floorplans listed there (inconclusive) and called the Marriott desk at II. The rep indicated that the unit we reserved did sleep 4 privately, in a seperate bedroom and living room but it would be great to get confirmation from someone here on TUG too.



When KBC owners "split" their 1BR 2B units, they end up with a "sudio" unit that they can trade into II and what ammounts to "living room" lock-off unit which has a fold down Murphy bed. This "living room" unit CANNOT be deposited into II.

If your II confirmation at KBC says "1BR", you will have both sides. If your confirmation says "studio" you will have only the side with the real bed without the living room.

Terry


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Dec 27, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> If your II confirmation at KBC says "1BR", you will have both sides. If your confirmation says "studio" you will have only the side with the real bed without the living room.
> Terry



Got it... thx


----------

